# Conne from Conyers



## rtwngAvngr (Mar 21, 2006)

I got there early and requested a booth.  I ordered a beer and some bread, I was starving, about to pass out.  It seemed there were lots of hot girls in there that day.  I thought I saw Connie come in and sit at the bar.  Wow.  She was pretty, as pretty as she was in her photo, and then some.  I went to bring her to the booth, hoping she would dig me.

We had a handshake.  

     "Screw that," I said, giving her a big hug.  If she can't take a hug, she doesn't dig me enough.

     I led her over to our table.

     We small talked a bit.  She has one brother, one sister and lives five miles from her parents.  She got pregnant and had a kid out of wedlock ten years ago, and is a single mother with a thriving career in medical technology.  She has beautiful hazel eyes and a nearly perfect nose.  I am a divorced, depressed, semi-nerdy wannabe writer, who'se sick of the corporate scene, with no kids.  She had the fried chicken salad; I had a bacon cheddar burger and fries.  I hoped she would want to continue the evening after the meal.  She did.

     We decided to walk around Old Town Conyers.  As we walked I put my arm around her and told her how hot she was.  SHe said since she lost weight from her gastric bypass, she's not used to being told things like that.  Later she sidled up next to me and silently placed her hand in mine.  We had a hug and a kiss in the little coi pond by the pavillion in Old Town.

     We went to the whistle stop cafe, a bar and grill type place with a few bikers for color.  She had three chardonnays.  I had 4 or 5 1$ Pabst Blue Ribbon.  Heineken?  Fuck that shit.  The wine affected her greatly, due to her gastric bypass, something about sugar absorption.  We were all over each other, french kissing, and fondling each other.  She rubbed my mini crotch tent.  Other diners stared.  She LOVED it.

     After a brief logistics discussion, we decided a hotel room would be best, my apartment was 30 miles away, and her kid and live in babysitter were at her place.  Hampton Inn had no rooms.  Laquinta Inn had no rooms.  Ramada Inn had a room.  We did it in a few positions: missionary, doggy, her on top.  She sucked me.  We had another session around 5 in the morning.  She had great big round nipples.  

    She went home for a couple hours to pretend she had come home late, and was just getting up, to see her son and make sure all was cool.  Then she came back to the hotel, where I had slept a little more and showered.  We checked out and went to Cracker Barrell.  She saw the morally upright scout master there.  She's a den leader.

    After breakfast we went to The Monastery grounds.  It's a real monastery.  We held each other silently on bench in a grove of trees by the duck pond.  She had always gone there, even as a girl.   They used to raise peacocks in a large pen nearby that was now grown over with weeds and small trees. 

     It was cold and I wanted to get home.  This had been a long first date!  One thing I remember from the night before was she had said when she gets married, she will never leave that person.

     On my way home, I saw I had a missed call from Suzan.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Mar 21, 2006)

Is this part of something larger?


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Mar 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Is this part of something larger?



That's what she said!

Not yet.  Maybe it will be.  I just wanted to get something down.   I can't procrastinate anymore.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Mar 21, 2006)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> That's what she said!
> 
> Not yet.  Maybe it will be.  I just wanted to get something down.   I can't procrastinate anymore.


Is this a recount of real-life experiences, loosely based upon them, or entirely fictional?


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Mar 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Is this a recount of real-life experiences, loosely based upon them, or entirely fictional?



It's entirely fictional.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Mar 21, 2006)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> It's entirely fictional.


So this is for some sort of screenplay or something? Short story?


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Mar 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> So this is for some sort of screenplay or something? Short story?



Who knows, really.  just an exercise


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Mar 21, 2006)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Who knows, really.  just an exercise


Freewrite?


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Mar 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Freewrite?



Microfiction!  is that something?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Mar 21, 2006)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Microfiction!  is that something?


What are you procrastinating?


----------



## Said1 (Mar 21, 2006)

If you toned down the sex stuff and made it a bit more flowery, True Confessions would probably publish it. Or Red Book. Their readers eat that stuff up.


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Mar 21, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> If you toned down the sex stuff and made it a bit more flowery, True Confessions would probably publish it. Or Red Book. Their readers eat that stuff up.



Or I could sex it up and send it to Penthouse Letters!


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Mar 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> What are you procrastinating?




my life away.


----------



## Said1 (Mar 21, 2006)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Or I could sex it up and send it to Penthouse Letters!



Yes, Forum. There are a dozens of possibilites.


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Mar 21, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yes, Forum. There are a dozens of possibilites.



I just need to keep chugging.


----------



## Said1 (Mar 21, 2006)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I just need to keep chugging.




Sure.


Good to the last drop.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Mar 21, 2006)

Koi is spelled with a "k"


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Mar 21, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Koi is spelled with a "k"



ok cool.  thanks man.  I haven't really proof read it yet.  you know me.  Instant gratification Man.


----------



## Mr. P (Mar 21, 2006)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> It's entirely fictional.


Is not!

There is an Old Town Conyers, a Koi pond by the pavilion in Old Town,
Whistle stop cafe, Hampton Inn, Laquinta Inn. Ramada Inn, Cracker Barrell, and yes a real Monastery. I know Conne too! :tng:


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Mar 21, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Is not!
> 
> There is an Old Town Conyers, a Koi pond by the pavilion in Old Town,
> Whistle stop cafe, Hampton Inn, Laquinta Inn. Ramada Inn, Cracker Barrell, and yes a real Monastery. I know Conne too! :tng:



The places are real.  the rest is an invention. :teeth:


----------



## Mr. P (Mar 21, 2006)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> The places are real.  the rest is an invention. :teeth:


I know.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Mar 21, 2006)

I originally thought this was going to be a piece on John Conyers.


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Mar 21, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I know.



We gotta hit the Whistle Stop sometime for those 1$ PBR's.  I won't make out with you, though.


----------



## Mr. P (Mar 21, 2006)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> We gotta hit the Whistle Stop sometime for those 1$ PBR's.  I won't make out with you, though.


Ya know I've never been in the place. I wanted to go an play poker there some night.


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Mar 21, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Ya know I've never been in the place. I wanted to go an play poker there some night.



It's got a nice ambience.  Nice wood inside.


----------

